# • swell.gr • Audi Q5 Full Detail Vanilla Ice •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

The last few days at Swell Detail Store we had the joy of working on this beautiful beast.
This Audi Q5 came to us for a full interior and exterior detail.


































The first step was tackling the interior.
The plastic surfaces were first cleaned with VP Interior Cleaner and then dressed with Britemax Interior Dressing.
The leather surfaces got cleaned and nourished with Zaino Z9 & Z10.
The carpets were hand washed with VP interior cleaner and then rinsed using the extraction vac.
The rubber seals got nourished with AF Revive.
Once the carpets were fully dry, an O3 generator was used inside the car to get fully rid of the cigarette smell.










































































































































































After the interior was completed, it was time to start working on the exterior.
The finish was clayed with BH Soft to remove fallout and some overspray on the car.
After that we took measurements of the paint thickness using the PTG.


















































For the removal of surface defects, the combo that worked the best was Menzerna PO 85RD3.02 and a Constant pressure cutting pad.
For some deeper defects, we used Menzerna fast gloss with a LC Hydro Cutting pad.
For the refinement process, Menzerna 106FA and a polishing pad was used.

You can see some before and after shots of the correction process:




























































































































































































The alloy wheels were first cleaned and the polished, so that they can be sealed with Angelwax Bilberry Wheel Wax.
The tires were treated with Zaino Z16.
The exhaust pipes were also polished using the Britemax Twins.










































To protect the car, we chose the very nice to use Bouncer's Vanilla Ice.
Easy on and off, and immediate gains in looks.
And now time for pictures of the finished article:

























































































































































































































Thank you for reading this post.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

lovely detail


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks fantastic Mike! Very nice glossy finish and well protected too! Great job on the interior!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you all so much


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Mike! :thumb:
Q5 looks better than new!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Very, very nice work Mike, restored that paint better than when new

And for me ( sorry to repost this image ) This is an immense picture, I don't think I've seen a better reflection pic for this charcoal colour paint :thumb: Awesome job


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

Amazing finish!
Well done mike :thumb::thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great work on Audi, finish is very nice :thumb:.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Exceptional work mike. Well done


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work as always Mike:thumb:


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

stunning ! congrats Mike, great work


----------



## Pavlosgreece (May 19, 2011)

Fantastic Gloss !!!! Great Job mike!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Another awesome detail  stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Thank you guys for your kind comments , I appreciate it


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

It happened to be present on the final condition of Q5
The results were fantastic
Mike is probably on of the best detailers around 
Congrats


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

Deep and crisp reflections!!!
Paint got that extra something from your attention.
Well done buddy


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic once again, not tired to write it to you again and again!!


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

How long is the bouncers wax likely to last?


----------

